# A Spark in the Dark



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

The best paying,most quality oriented finisher I ever dealt with happened to stop by my wifes job the other day. He gave her my 1099 while he was there and told her "When Donnie comes back into business this spring tell him to call me":thumbup: She said I would I guess they both know me well. I hadn't said I WAS going back so soon.....c'mon Spring!!!!!!


----------

